# Goyard Artois MM mod shots



## Joeypanda

I just picked up the Goyard Artois MM in Paris and realized that there's not much information about this particular size on the internet.  I believe it is a new size that was released earlier this year.  I wanted a bag for work that would carry my laptop and therefore was worried that the St Louis won't be able to carry such a heavy load.  The Artois PM was a bit too small - in real life it looked a lot smaller than the St Louis PM.  
Here are some mod shots of the Artois MM.  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs so it is slightly too big for me but I still think it's the best size given that I'll be using it as a daily work bag.  It feels very durable and is much more structured than the St Louis.  It also has reinforced leather corners and a zipper on top.  
For your information, the bag was 1290 euros, and I should be receiving a VAT refund of 158 euros, so that works out to be 1132 euros, or roughly $1358.    
Feel free to ask me any other questions!


----------



## Spore gal

ohh tats good news! I was in two minds if I should go for the pm size or not but  then decided not to as somehow found it a lil small.  i am 5.6". Am so glad they have come out with the mm size. always preferred Artois to the st Louis as its more structured n has a zip closure. any idea if they have them in special colours as well?


----------



## Joeypanda

Spore gal said:


> ohh tats good news! I was in two minds if I should go for the pm size or not but  then decided not to as somehow found it a lil small.  i am 5.6". Am so glad they have come out with the mm size. always preferred Artois to the st Louis as its more structured n has a zip closure. any idea if they have them in special colours as well?


I'm pretty sure they did have them in the special colors! I don't understand why the special colors are so much more expensive though...


----------



## honeyshopper

Beautiful bag, and I don't think it's too big at all. Is the handle drop the same as the GM St. Louis?   I tried on the pm size because they none of the MM in stock. I ended up with the new Bellachasse. This will be next on my list.


----------



## Joeypanda

honeyshopper said:


> Beautiful bag, and I don't think it's too big at all. Is the handle drop the same as the GM St. Louis?   I tried on the pm size because they none of the MM in stock. I ended up with the new Bellachasse. This will be next on my list.


I'm not sure about the St Louis GM handle drop, but the drop on the Artois MM is 10 inches.


----------



## stokelu

Lovely bag, tried on several of these when I was in Paris earlier in July. I ended up going with a Faure Le Page tote, but I will surely be back soon

Enjoy!


----------



## lovetheduns

I just got the largest size Artois (I am guessing it is the MM) in the burgundy. While in Paris I bought the zipping Daily Battle Faure le Page but it is slightly a little too narrow at the bottom to make it a great work computer bag. The Artois is bigger and doesn;t get weird shaped due to being more square at the bottom.


----------



## cathi

Absolutely love this!! Does anyone know the price in US??


----------



## lovetheduns

cathi said:


> Absolutely love this!! Does anyone know the price in US??



In San Francisco for the Bordeaux color I paid $2,750.48 after tax.


----------



## iamrose

stunning bag! this just went on top of my bag wishlist...


----------



## MrsJLin

cathi said:


> Absolutely love this!! Does anyone know the price in US??


Ordered mine from the NYC boutique and paid $1950 for the black on black MM, no tax because I live in COnnecticut and there is no store in my area but there was a $25 shipping fee


----------



## Anothai

thanks for the pics. may i ask what is the exact size/dimension of Artois MM?


----------



## moda65

I cannot find confirmation on price in the USA for the artois mm. This thread is the only one that mentions it.
So is it $1950 USD for the standard classic colors for the Artois MM before tax?
If so its 1290 euro - 12% vat of 154.80 comes out to 1135.20 euro which give or take depending on exchange USD price of $1341.58
depending where you are in the USA some tax rates are a little over 9% some 9.25
so $1950 + 9.25 tax = 2130.38 *saving of $788.80* if you purchase it in paris
I'll be waiting to go to Paris to purchase it with that savings. I've seen the original smaller PM size and it is just too small and looks tiny if you are a bigger/taller person. Works for petit and smaller women though. The MM looks perfect.


----------



## sherimehling

I just ordered a pre loved one and am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## redkitty

Congrats bag is lovely and great mod shots. I was torn between black and red as I had also intended to use as work bag too. But went with red in end. Now seeing yours am having. Second thoughts. Waited for MM size for a while too as they had PM only for a while. Seems MM sizes are flying off the shelves the minute they get in store.


----------



## kate2828

Would love an update on how this bag is holding up.


----------



## kbcrew

Joeypanda said:


> I just picked up the Goyard Artois MM in Paris and realized that there's not much information about this particular size on the internet.  I believe it is a new size that was released earlier this year.  I wanted a bag for work that would carry my laptop and therefore was worried that the St Louis won't be able to carry such a heavy load.  The Artois PM was a bit too small - in real life it looked a lot smaller than the St Louis PM.
> Here are some mod shots of the Artois MM.  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs so it is slightly too big for me but I still think it's the best size given that I'll be using it as a daily work bag.  It feels very durable and is much more structured than the St Louis.  It also has reinforced leather corners and a zipper on top.
> For your information, the bag was 1290 euros, and I should be receiving a VAT refund of 158 euros, so that works out to be 1132 euros, or roughly $1358.
> Feel free to ask me any other questions!
> 
> View attachment 3829433
> View attachment 3829432
> View attachment 3829434
> View attachment 3829435



I love your bag!! I’m planning on selling my St. Louis pm in order to get this bag. You think it’s worth it? Are you still loving yours?


----------



## Cookie21

What are the dimensions of the MM? I am trying to see if I can fit file folders inside and still zip it.


----------



## dsolorio

Cookie21 said:


> What are the dimensions of the MM? I am trying to see if I can fit file folders inside and still zip it.


Fashionphile has it listed at Length: 14.5 in, Width: 16.25 in, Height: 11 in. I tried it on last week at the boutique. It is very roomy. Waiting for mine to come in.


----------



## kbcrew

dsolorio said:


> Fashionphile has it listed at Length: 14.5 in, Width: 16.25 in, Height: 11 in. I tried it on last week at the boutique. It is very roomy. Waiting for mine to come in.



Wow congrats! What color did you get? And did you by chance notice if it’s a lot bigger then the St. Louis PM?


----------



## dsolorio

kbcrew said:


> Wow congrats! What color did you get? And did you by chance notice if it’s a lot bigger then the St. Louis PM?


I purchased the black/tan and yes, it is bigger than the PM and smaller than the GM. I also tried on the Artois PM and it was tiny. The MM was very roomy. If possible, I would highly recommend going into a boutique if you can to try it on. The staff at the BH boutique were surprisingly casual. Whatever you wanted to see they would get for you and leave you alone to try on as many times as you wanted. No hovering. I had 4 bags out at one time and the SA would walk away to give me my space. In the end I got what I originally intended on but enjoyed trying on other styles.


----------



## kbcrew

dsolorio said:


> I purchased the black/tan and yes, it is bigger than the PM and smaller than the GM. I also tried on the Artois PM and it was tiny. The MM was very roomy. If possible, I would highly recommend going into a boutique if you can to try it on. The staff at the BH boutique were surprisingly casual. Whatever you wanted to see they would get for you and leave you alone to try on as many times as you wanted. No hovering. I had 4 bags out at one time and the SA would walk away to give me my space. In the end I got what I originally intended on but enjoyed trying on other styles.



May I ask how tall you are? I’m about 5’2 do think the MM would be ok for me? I would love to visit a boutique but I’m pretty far from NYC, so it makes it difficult (plus I have 2 little ones). Also Did you find the Artois to be pretty structured? [emoji4]


----------



## dsolorio

kbcrew said:


> May I ask how tall you are? I’m about 5’2 do think the MM would be ok for me? I would love to visit a boutique but I’m pretty far from NYC, so it makes it difficult (plus I have 2 little ones). Also Did you find the Artois to be pretty structured? [emoji4]



I’m 5’7” and the MM is slightly oversized for me. It is structured compared to the St. Louis. The original thread from joeypanda says she is 5’4 so take a closer look at her pictures.


----------



## kate527

I purchased a bright blue MM Artois in NYC in April and had the new ribbon painted in pink and white as well as my initials.  I received it in July and carried it about once a week for about 3 months.  I put it away for the fall and winter, as it is definitely a spring/summer bag.  I definitely like the structure vs my St. Louis.   It is showing a little wear on the corners, but I'm not nearly as careful with my bags as I should be.  I believe with the monogramming and ribbon it was around $3300-$3500.


----------



## Moda

The price for the Artolis MM in bordeaux is 1680 euros. I just purchased yesterday.


----------



## kbcrew

kate527 said:


> I purchased a bright blue MM Artois in NYC in April and had the new ribbon painted in pink and white as well as my initials.  I received it in July and carried it about once a week for about 3 months.  I put it away for the fall and winter, as it is definitely a spring/summer bag.  I definitely like the structure vs my St. Louis.   It is showing a little wear on the corners, but I'm not nearly as careful with my bags as I should be.  I believe with the monogramming and ribbon it was around $3300-$3500.



Would you mind posting pictures of your Artois mm ? And do you have the st.louis pm? Do you mind comparing the two (size wise). Thanks so much!


----------



## Layn

Does it hold up well after loading it with laptop and other heavy work stuff?


----------



## huskylady17

Joeypanda said:


> I just picked up the Goyard Artois MM in Paris and realized that there's not much information about this particular size on the internet.  I believe it is a new size that was released earlier this year.  I wanted a bag for work that would carry my laptop and therefore was worried that the St Louis won't be able to carry such a heavy load.  The Artois PM was a bit too small - in real life it looked a lot smaller than the St Louis PM.
> Here are some mod shots of the Artois MM.  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs so it is slightly too big for me but I still think it's the best size given that I'll be using it as a daily work bag.  It feels very durable and is much more structured than the St Louis.  It also has reinforced leather corners and a zipper on top.
> For your information, the bag was 1290 euros, and I should be receiving a VAT refund of 158 euros, so that works out to be 1132 euros, or roughly $1358.
> Feel free to ask me any other questions!
> 
> View attachment 3829433
> View attachment 3829432
> View attachment 3829434
> View attachment 3829435



Love it. My next bag. I have a green tote and one of my favs!


----------



## pacificagal

Wow, I've never seen this model but like the look.  I've been interested in getting a FLP Daily Battle when I am in Paris mid year but might have to reconsider.  Thanks for the information and photos.


----------



## lovetheduns

Layn said:


> Does it hold up well after loading it with laptop and other heavy work stuff?



I have a MM Artois in burgundy. I pretty much abuse it. I travel significantly for work and I am constantly putting it under airplane seats, over burdening it with laptop, cords, water bottles, and everything else. My edges have some wear on the corners wear the burgundy dye is losing color - which I am okay with - this is meant to be my work bag and not a fun bag.

Overall with as much abuse as I am putting it through I actually love it and find it hardwearing. The shape has held beautifully no matter what I do to it.


----------



## lovetheduns

pacificagal said:


> Wow, I've never seen this model but like the look.  I've been interested in getting a FLP Daily Battle when I am in Paris mid year but might have to reconsider.  Thanks for the information and photos.



I have a FLP Daily Battle with the zipper - I wanted to use that bag as my computer bag but it just didn't work because the base tapers inward so it would mishape or kind of weird collapse because some of my items would be too wide to sit nicely on the bottom if that makes sense.

I would love a Daily Battle in the large size in the light sand color... but I would use it for more of a travel tote versus work bag


----------



## redkitty

lovetheduns said:


> I have a MM Artois in burgundy. I pretty much abuse it. I travel significantly for work and I am constantly putting it under airplane seats, over burdening it with laptop, cords, water bottles, and everything else. My edges have some wear on the corners wear the burgundy dye is losing color - which I am okay with - this is meant to be my work bag and not a fun bag.
> 
> Overall with as much abuse as I am putting it through I actually love it and find it hardwearing. The shape has held beautifully no matter what I do to it.


+1 same here abuse my MM constantly and with little wear to the handles, nothing else out of shape. This is after 6 months constant daily work use with 15in laptop and work crap in it.


----------



## lovetheduns

redkitty said:


> +1 same here abuse my MM constantly and with little wear to the handles, nothing else out of shape. This is after 6 months constant daily work use with 15in laptop and work crap in it.



The only thing that I really see as to wear on mine is around the "paint" on the leather corners. But considering I put it on the floor, smoosh it under the seat on planes, etc. I am not surprised. But overall the bag looks great and I love it.


----------



## kate2828

lovetheduns said:


> I have a MM Artois in burgundy. I pretty much abuse it. I travel significantly for work and I am constantly putting it under airplane seats, over burdening it with laptop, cords, water bottles, and everything else. My edges have some wear on the corners wear the burgundy dye is losing color - which I am okay with - this is meant to be my work bag and not a fun bag.
> 
> Overall with as much abuse as I am putting it through I actually love it and find it hardwearing. The shape has held beautifully no matter what I do to it.



How are the handle corners doing? Any cracking? Thinking these must be made better than the St. Louis.


----------



## CCandParis

I just purchased the Artois MM in black/black, on 3/10/18 in Paris.  The price was 1325 euros, which seems to have gone up since the original post. Love this bag in this color combination!


----------



## M Jones

sherimehling said:


> I just ordered a pre loved one and am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## M Jones

sherimehling said:


> I just ordered a pre loved one and am looking forward to seeing it!


I'm also considering a pre-loved.  Let me know, please, how you are liking yours?!


----------



## nekroxas

CCandParis said:


> I just purchased the Artois MM in black/black, on 3/10/18 in Paris.  The price was 1325 euros, which seems to have gone up since the original post. Love this bag in this color combination!



Hi! Did you get a VAT refund for it too and how much? I’ll be in Paris next week and am planning on getting the MM black/black or black/tan and use it as a work bag!


----------



## CCandParis

nekroxas said:


> Hi! Did you get a VAT refund for it too and how much? I’ll be in Paris next week and am planning on getting the MM black/black or black/tan and use it as a work bag!


I asked for the VAT back on my credit card, so they said it would be 12% (159 euros). I’m still waiting for the VAT refund to show up for all my purchases. 
Good luck with your purchase. Both options are beautiful!


----------



## js2367

Joeypanda said:


> I just picked up the Goyard Artois MM in Paris and realized that there's not much information about this particular size on the internet.  I believe it is a new size that was released earlier this year.  I wanted a bag for work that would carry my laptop and therefore was worried that the St Louis won't be able to carry such a heavy load.  The Artois PM was a bit too small - in real life it looked a lot smaller than the St Louis PM.
> Here are some mod shots of the Artois MM.  I'm 5'4" and 116 lbs so it is slightly too big for me but I still think it's the best size given that I'll be using it as a daily work bag.  It feels very durable and is much more structured than the St Louis.  It also has reinforced leather corners and a zipper on top.
> For your information, the bag was 1290 euros, and I should be receiving a VAT refund of 158 euros, so that works out to be 1132 euros, or roughly $1358.
> Feel free to ask me any other questions!
> 
> View attachment 3829433
> View attachment 3829432
> View attachment 3829434
> View attachment 3829435


love this on  you!


----------



## gucci*lover

CCandParis said:


> I just purchased the Artois MM in black/black, on 3/10/18 in Paris.  The price was 1325 euros, which seems to have gone up since the original post. Love this bag in this color combination!



It did go up! I just bought the Artois MM in gray which is a special color and now it's €1725. Looks like I'm getting €207 back in VAT.


----------



## Pj81

moda65 said:


> I cannot find confirmation on price in the USA for the artois mm. This thread is the only one that mentions it.
> So is it $1950 USD for the standard classic colors for the Artois MM before tax?
> If so its 1290 euro - 12% vat of 154.80 comes out to 1135.20 euro which give or take depending on exchange USD price of $1341.58
> depending where you are in the USA some tax rates are a little over 9% some 9.25
> so $1950 + 9.25 tax = 2130.38 *saving of $788.80* if you purchase it in paris
> I'll be waiting to go to Paris to purchase it with that savings. I've seen the original smaller PM size and it is just too small and looks tiny if you are a bigger/taller person. Works for petit and smaller women though. The MM looks perfect.


I just got mine in black/tan in Milan. The store is small but service was incredible.  Had to wait outside for a few minutes as they offer cery personalized service. It ended up at $1647 (price went up in Euros from last year) and after the $201 VAT refund it will end up at $1446. It is a very structured nice city bag. I ised it every day during my week in Milan. Love it!!


----------



## CCandParis

Pj81 said:


> I just got mine in black/tan in Milan. The store is small but service was incredible.  Had to wait outside for a few minutes as they offer cery personalized service. It ended up at $1647 (price went up in Euros from last year) and after the $201 VAT refund it will end up at $1446. It is a very structured nice city bag. I ised it every day during my week in Milan. Love it!!


The price for the Artois MM in black, in Paris, was 1325 euros in March 2018. I figured out that with the VAT and with NYC tax, I saved about $685 buying it in Paris.


----------



## Pj81

CCandParis said:


> The price for the Artois MM in black, in Paris, was 1325 euros in March 2018. I figured out that with the VAT and with NYC tax, I saved about $685 buying it in Paris.


Exactly !  Thats what I paid for mine. Great savings!!!


----------



## EM Jay

Does anyone know if you can email Goyard to purchase from Paris? Or do you have to actually be in Paris to get a purse from them? I read somewhere you can contact Goyard and order directly from them, and they’ll send it from Paris... of course they’ll charge shipping but still less than buying in the US. I’m not sure if that’s true though.


----------



## Pj81

EM Jay said:


> Does anyone know if you can email Goyard to purchase from Paris? Or do you have to actually be in Paris to get a purse from them? I read somewhere you can contact Goyard and order directly from them, and they’ll send it from Paris... of course they’ll charge shipping but still less than buying in the US. I’m not sure if that’s true though.


Hello! I asked about shipping directly from milan while I was at the store and according to the SA that assisted me, it is not cheaper. With purchasing the Artois you get complimentary basic initial stamping service on the day of purchase or up to three months at any Goyard boutique for a smaller fee. So I was interested in doing this but the SA very kindly told me that it wouldn't be worth doing that since shipping costs to the US would defeat the purpose of purchasing in Europe. So I happily left without getting my initials in the bag that day.


----------



## janels

I scoured this thread before buying the Artois MM from Goyard NM Chicago. Kind of had to guess at the size.  I really wanted a comparison to the LV Neverfull MM, which I consider just about the right size.  I didn't order the Artois PM because so many said it was just too small.  I went with red, and it arrived today.  No box, which is a surprise, since past Goyard purchases came with a box...just a dustbag in a shopping bag.  It is lovely, but huge! I will have to get used to the size, as there are no returns or exchanges by mail, and I don't live anywhere near Chicago.  For those who still have questions, here is the Artois MM next to the LV Neverfull MM. Just the bottom is so much longer as you can see from one of the photos with the LV bottom shaper base I have inside the Artois MM. Although the Artois does not look a lot larger in the photos, it is more so in person, as the zipper in the Artois keeps it more closed at the top, always showing its full length across, while the LV gaps open. it is also taller.  While I really like it, I probably would have preferred the PM. Current price from Goyard US for the Artois MM special colors is $2645+ $25 shipping. No tax for most areas if shipped.  The Artois PM in special colors is $2245, Black and tan is $1725.


----------



## dsolorio

janels said:


> I scoured this thread before buying the Artois MM from Goyard NM Chicago. Kind of had to guess at the size.  I really wanted a comparison to the LV Neverfull MM, which I consider just about the right size.  I didn't order the Artois PM because so many said it was just too small.  I went with red, and it arrived today.  No box, which is a surprise, since past Goyard purchases came with a box...just a dustbag in a shopping bag.  It is lovely, but huge! I will have to get used to the size, as there are no returns or exchanges by mail, and I don't live anywhere near Chicago.  For those who still have questions, here is the Artois MM next to the LV Neverfull MM. Just the bottom is so much longer as you can see from one of the photos with the LV bottom shaper base I have inside the Artois MM. Although the Artois does not look a lot larger in the photos, it is more so in person, as the zipper in the Artois keeps it more closed at the top, always showing its full length across, while the LV gaps open. it is also taller.  While I really like it, I probably would have preferred the PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122332
> View attachment 4122333
> View attachment 4122334



Wow! I love the red! I tried on the PM and MM and the PM is really small. It’s definitely smaller than an LV Neverfull MM. You made the right choice in size and color.


----------



## janels

EM Jay said:


> Does anyone know if you can email Goyard to purchase from Paris? Or do you have to actually be in Paris to get a purse from them? I read somewhere you can contact Goyard and order directly from them, and they’ll send it from Paris... of course they’ll charge shipping but still less than buying in the US. I’m not sure if that’s true though.


If you're in the US, there are several places you can order within the US.


----------



## Cookie21

janels said:


> I scoured this thread before buying the Artois MM from Goyard NM Chicago. Kind of had to guess at the size.  I really wanted a comparison to the LV Neverfull MM, which I consider just about the right size.  I didn't order the Artois PM because so many said it was just too small.  I went with red, and it arrived today.  No box, which is a surprise, since past Goyard purchases came with a box...just a dustbag in a shopping bag.  It is lovely, but huge! I will have to get used to the size, as there are no returns or exchanges by mail, and I don't live anywhere near Chicago.  For those who still have questions, here is the Artois MM next to the LV Neverfull MM. Just the bottom is so much longer as you can see from one of the photos with the LV bottom shaper base I have inside the Artois MM. Although the Artois does not look a lot larger in the photos, it is more so in person, as the zipper in the Artois keeps it more closed at the top, always showing its full length across, while the LV gaps open. it is also taller.  While I really like it, I probably would have preferred the PM. Current price from Goyard US for the Artois MM special colors is $2645+ $25 shipping. The Artois No tax for most areas if shipped.  The Artois PM in special colors is $2245, Black and tan is $1725.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122332
> View attachment 4122333
> View attachment 4122334


My Goyard MM did not come with a box either. I have both the PM and the MM and prefer the PM. However, I am able to carry my laptop and large notebook in the MM. Those items will not fit in the PM. I have used the PM almost daily for 2 years and it has held up very well.


----------



## janels

dsolorio said:


> Wow! I love the red! I tried on the PM and MM and the PM is really small. It’s definitely smaller than an LV Neverfull MM. You made the right choice in size and color.


Thanks, I'm glad to hear that.  It is so difficult not being able to see them in person, but I kind of think you are right, as the zipper does slightly restrict the opening, and if it were much smaller (as in the PM), the opening might be too small.  I am a red person, so all my Goyards (and Hermes!) have been red.  I was concerned, but this is a great red!


----------



## janels

Cookie21 said:


> My Goyard MM did not come with a box either. I have both the PM and the MM and prefer the PM. However, I am able to carry my laptop and large notebook in the MM. Those items will not fit in the PM. I have used the PM almost daily for 2 years and it has held up very well.


Yes, the MM would be perfect to carry a laptop, and mine would fit perfectly, but I don't tend to do that much.  Sometimes my iPad Pro, which would fit well, too.  There is just NO comparison between the Artois and the St. Louis.  Goyard dismisses the St. Louis, saying it was meant to be a beach bag  I hated mine.  This has better structure AND straps!


----------



## Cookie21

janels said:


> Yes, the MM would be perfect to carry a laptop, and mine would fit perfectly, but I don't tend to do that much.  Sometimes my iPad Pro, which would fit well, too.  There is just NO comparison between the Artois and the St. Louis.  Goyard dismisses the St. Louis, saying it was meant to be a beach bag  I hated mine.  This has better structure AND straps!


My first purchase was the PM. I have lugged my PM down with things and never worried about the straps. It has held up very well.  I also like that the corners are reinforced. I think you will love it!


----------



## janels

Also, for anyone who has had the St. Louis straps crack and paid $250 to get them fixed (me), that is because they have plastic/resin inside the bottom part of the leather strap.  The Artois does not, and it seems to be all leather, so should not crack or break.


----------



## janels

moda65 said:


> I cannot find confirmation on price in the USA for the artois mm. This thread is the only one that mentions it.
> So is it $1950 USD for the standard classic colors for the Artois MM before tax?
> If so its 1290 euro - 12% vat of 154.80 comes out to 1135.20 euro which give or take depending on exchange USD price of $1341.58
> depending where you are in the USA some tax rates are a little over 9% some 9.25
> so $1950 + 9.25 tax = 2130.38 *saving of $788.80* if you purchase it in paris
> I'll be waiting to go to Paris to purchase it with that savings. I've seen the original smaller PM size and it is just too small and looks tiny if you are a bigger/taller person. Works for petit and smaller women though. The MM looks perfect.


US current price is $2645 for special colors  Artois MM


----------



## janels

Anothai said:


> thanks for the pics. may i ask what is the exact size/dimension of Artois MM?


I think the reason that the measurements can be confusing is that different people measure in different places.  The Artois MM is: L across the top 19" x 11" H x 6.25" W, it is 14.5" L across the bottom. I think most similar bags are only measured across the bottom for length because it is assumed that the bag folds on top to form that same bottom shape.  This bag, however, is restricted by the zipper and can't form the shape or measurements of the bottom.


----------



## janels

moda65 said:


> I cannot find confirmation on price in the USA for the artois mm. This thread is the only one that mentions it.
> So is it $1950 USD for the standard classic colors for the Artois MM before tax?
> If so its 1290 euro - 12% vat of 154.80 comes out to 1135.20 euro which give or take depending on exchange USD price of $1341.58
> depending where you are in the USA some tax rates are a little over 9% some 9.25
> so $1950 + 9.25 tax = 2130.38 *saving of $788.80* if you purchase it in paris
> I'll be waiting to go to Paris to purchase it with that savings. I've seen the original smaller PM size and it is just too small and looks tiny if you are a bigger/taller person. Works for petit and smaller women though. The MM looks perfect.


There is no tax charged if you order in the US from a city outside of your own and have it shipped, just a $25 ship fee.


----------



## annie9999

the artois is tricky in that there is a big difference between the pm and the mm.  i use my pm a lot in summer and mm for winter and travel and my st louis gm for shopping travel- when who knows how much i will need to fit inside- lol.
i do love the security of the zipper but miss the attached pouch-oh well 1% problems-


----------



## paepaega

The artois sizes is very tricky. I had read and researched before I visited the store. I had initially decided for MM. but when I tried on, I went for PM. The MM looked HUGE on me. I have attached my PM with LV neverful MM. 





I have been carrying for a few months and sometimes I wish it had been a bit bigger, but not as big as MM.


----------



## jpezmom

paepaega said:


> The artois sizes is very tricky. I had read and researched before I visited the store. I had initially decided for MM. but when I tried on, I went for PM. The MM looked HUGE on me. I have attached my PM with LV neverful MM.
> 
> View attachment 4123461
> View attachment 4123462
> 
> 
> I have been carrying for a few months and sometimes I wish it had been a bit bigger, but not as big as MM.


Thanks for the comparison photos - so very helpful!  Are the handle drops about the same for the Neverfull and Artois PM?  I have several Neverfulls (such workhorses) but have been eyeing an Artois for some time.  Seem much sturdier than the St. Louis.


----------



## jpezmom

janels said:


> I scoured this thread before buying the Artois MM from Goyard NM Chicago. Kind of had to guess at the size.  I really wanted a comparison to the LV Neverfull MM, which I consider just about the right size.  I didn't order the Artois PM because so many said it was just too small.  I went with red, and it arrived today.  No box, which is a surprise, since past Goyard purchases came with a box...just a dustbag in a shopping bag.  It is lovely, but huge! I will have to get used to the size, as there are no returns or exchanges by mail, and I don't live anywhere near Chicago.  For those who still have questions, here is the Artois MM next to the LV Neverfull MM. Just the bottom is so much longer as you can see from one of the photos with the LV bottom shaper base I have inside the Artois MM. Although the Artois does not look a lot larger in the photos, it is more so in person, as the zipper in the Artois keeps it more closed at the top, always showing its full length across, while the LV gaps open. it is also taller.  While I really like it, I probably would have preferred the PM. Current price from Goyard US for the Artois MM special colors is $2645+ $25 shipping. No tax for most areas if shipped.  The Artois PM in special colors is $2245, Black and tan is $1725.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122332
> View attachment 4122333
> View attachment 4122334


Beautiful red Artois!!  Wow - the MM is bigger than I thought.  Good to know that the PM may be a better every day style when you don't carry a lot.


----------



## Kayce

janels said:


> I scoured this thread before buying the Artois MM from Goyard NM Chicago. Kind of had to guess at the size.  I really wanted a comparison to the LV Neverfull MM, which I consider just about the right size.  I didn't order the Artois PM because so many said it was just too small.  I went with red, and it arrived today.  No box, which is a surprise, since past Goyard purchases came with a box...just a dustbag in a shopping bag.  It is lovely, but huge! I will have to get used to the size, as there are no returns or exchanges by mail, and I don't live anywhere near Chicago.  For those who still have questions, here is the Artois MM next to the LV Neverfull MM. Just the bottom is so much longer as you can see from one of the photos with the LV bottom shaper base I have inside the Artois MM. Although the Artois does not look a lot larger in the photos, it is more so in person, as the zipper in the Artois keeps it more closed at the top, always showing its full length across, while the LV gaps open. it is also taller.  While I really like it, I probably would have preferred the PM. Current price from Goyard US for the Artois MM special colors is $2645+ $25 shipping. No tax for most areas if shipped.  The Artois PM in special colors is $2245, Black and tan is $1725.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122332
> View attachment 4122333
> View attachment 4122334



I had a very similar experience.  I wasn’t able to make it to the store to try on the different sizes.  Based on the handful of pictures I was able to find online, I was fairly certain the MM size would look best on me.  I ended up ordering the MM sight unseen from NM Chicago.  When it arrived, it was much bigger than I expected.  The top of the bag was pretty much the same width as my Neverfull GM.  The zipper on the Artois definitely expands the width if that makes any sense.  I wish I had comparison pictures to post.  I ended up taking a little road trip to Chicago and returned it.  I got the PM instead.  The PM is a better everyday bag for me.  It holds a ton, but it’s definitely more of a purse.  The MM, while gorgeous, looked more like a travel or work bag on me, and I have way too many of those already.


----------



## Michelle Murphy

I have fallen in love with the Artois MM from everyone’s posts and pictures. I flew to LA today for an unrelated appointment and stopped by the Goyard store in Beverly Hills (I’m from Seattle). I love the top zip and the fact that most of the bag is waterproof as that’s a HUGE factor for me. Seattle’s rain is no joke and too many bags have been ruined. I went in pretty unsure of how the MM would look since I’m 5’10” and athletic. It was the perfect size. I’ve always said I wish the neverfull had a size between the MM and GM and this is IT! I feel like anyone over 5’7” can carry this as an everyday tote. Anyone shorter may find it overwhelming unless you love large bags. To each their own so def go with what you love! Anyway, I went in for the burgundy color and actually thought it was too purple in person. I love the green SO much but it’s just not practical for what I need it for. I went with the full black. I bought it within like 5 minutes. That’s how functional and great this was. I also love how lightweight it is despite the corner leather pieces. It ended up at $2060. I opted to ship it to my house for $25 to avoid the $200 taxes. Since I wasn’t going to get to carry it around I got the free monogramming in pink. I opted for my MM initials in the center front. I’m not a huge fan of monograms but I think Goyard and LV do them well. I’ll update with pictures and mod shots when it arrives in 2-3 weeks! Thanks to everyone who wrote on this forum and helped me choose this! 

Also, anyone going to the Beverly Hills location - they were SO nice. I stopped in like every single store (50% to shop and 50% for the amazing A/C on a hot LA day) and Goyard was the best. So attentive and sweet. The other shops, with the exception of LV, were so pretentious as usual.


----------



## iheartcharms

Michelle Murphy said:


> I have fallen in love with the Artois MM from everyone’s posts and pictures. I flew to LA today for an unrelated appointment and stopped by the Goyard store in Beverly Hills (I’m from Seattle). I love the top zip and the fact that most of the bag is waterproof as that’s a HUGE factor for me. Seattle’s rain is no joke and too many bags have been ruined. I went in pretty unsure of how the MM would look since I’m 5’10” and athletic. It was the perfect size. I’ve always said I wish the neverfull had a size between the MM and GM and this is IT! I feel like anyone over 5’7” can carry this as an everyday tote. Anyone shorter may find it overwhelming unless you love large bags. To each their own so def go with what you love! Anyway, I went in for the burgundy color and actually thought it was too purple in person. I love the green SO much but it’s just not practical for what I need it for. I went with the full black. I bought it within like 5 minutes. That’s how functional and great this was. I also love how lightweight it is despite the corner leather pieces. It ended up at $2060. I opted to ship it to my house for $25 to avoid the $200 taxes. Since I wasn’t going to get to carry it around I got the free monogramming in pink. I opted for my MM initials in the center front. I’m not a huge fan of monograms but I think Goyard and LV do them well. I’ll update with pictures and mod shots when it arrives in 2-3 weeks! Thanks to everyone who wrote on this forum and helped me choose this!
> 
> Also, anyone going to the Beverly Hills location - they were SO nice. I stopped in like every single store (50% to shop and 50% for the amazing A/C on a hot LA day) and Goyard was the best. So attentive and sweet. The other shops, with the exception of LV, were so pretentious as usual.


lovely! I'm eyeing the Artrois MM in black! The Bev hills store would be closest to me but I haven't visited yet. Thanks for all the info. Look forward to more photos of your gorgeous bag!


----------



## janels

I first bought (ordered from Goyard Chicago since there is not one near me) the Artois MM in red (shown in previous post next to Neverfull MM.  I thought it was huge, and the slight structuring made it slightly inconvenient to fit in some places (since the zipper goes across the top, the top edge does not easily bend or fold in).  I wore it for awhile with a felt organizer that fit it perfectly, but really wanted it to be a tad smaller, as I never carry a laptop in it.  So, I bit the bullet and ordered a PM in red from Goyard Chicago.  It just came, and I am appalled at how small it is!  I have photos of the two I am posting, but they don't show the huge difference in size.  It seems MUCH smaller than the Neverfull, and much, much smaller than the Artois MM.  Add to that the zipper at the top restricts access to the interior a bit, and the zipper pull with the Goyard logo is about ¼ of the size of the MM. It is beautiful in red, but after taking it out for a day, I realized that I prefer the MM and will sell the PM now. It is a great size for someone who prefers smaller bags (and it is not really small), but I guess I just like roomy bags. I had a clear base shaper made for it by UCrafty (they are on Amazon, Etsy, and eBay, and do great work), which I'll have to include with the bag when I sell. Also, the strap drop on the PM is about ½"-1" shorter than the MM (a bit less comfortable).


----------



## R8ted_mmm

That's unfortunate that you do not like the PM, but it is definitely smaller for sure. Unfortunately, the Chicago NM Goyard return policy makes you come in person which is impossible if you live several states away.


----------



## texasmom2

Hello! I was in Monaco last week and bought a Goyard Artois MM and a St Louis GM. I will only keep one but can't decide which one to keep! I love them both! I love the zipper in the Artois and the longer strap drop. I love the slouchiness of the St Louis. Any pros and cons you could share if you have both?


----------



## mollfrey

Yesterday I ordered the Artois MM in grey from the SF store.  I can't wait to receive it!  In the meantime, I'm wondering if anyone on this thread can recommend a good base or insert for the bag?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I’m looking for a new tote and want something neutral (black) but not just another black bag. Have been eyeing the Artois MM. Those of you that have it, would you recommend? I live in Chicago so it needs to be able to withstand all types of weather. My plan is to use it as a daily work bag but I think it’s big enough to put gym stuff in too. Would greatly appreciate any thoughts on this bag! TIA


----------



## smiley13tree

Does anyone know how the Artois PM or MM compare to the Longchamp Le Pliage or Neo? Is it much bigger than the PM size?


----------



## Jujubay

mollfrey said:


> Yesterday I ordered the Artois MM in grey from the SF store.  I can't wait to receive it!  In the meantime, I'm wondering if anyone on this thread can recommend a good base or insert for the bag?



OMG. I just order the same one yesterday. I already have one in red, and didn't need a base for that one.


----------



## Jujubay

Designerhbgirl said:


> I’m looking for a new tote and want something neutral (black) but not just another black bag. Have been eyeing the Artois MM. Those of you that have it, would you recommend? I live in Chicago so it needs to be able to withstand all types of weather. My plan is to use it as a daily work bag but I think it’s big enough to put gym stuff in too. Would greatly appreciate any thoughts on this bag! TIA



It's the perfect size for me. I'm 5'2, 140 lbs.  It's my work purse and is holding up really well. Had it for about a year now, and I've carried everything from a surface laptop to gym clothing. It also makes a great traveling bag.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Jujubay said:


> It's the perfect size for me. I'm 5'2, 140 lbs.  It's my work purse and is holding up really well. Had it for about a year now, and I've carried everything from a surface laptop to gym clothing. It also makes a great traveling bag.


Thanks so much for this info! I visit it at the boutique in Neimans often and am seriously thinking about bringing one home


----------



## bagidiotic

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much for this info! I visit it at the boutique in Neimans often and am seriously thinking about bringing one home [emoji3]


Yes you should


----------



## Jujubay

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks so much for this info! I visit it at the boutique in Neimans often and am seriously thinking about bringing one home



Np. I seriously love this bag so much I just order another one in grey as a baby bag


----------



## jayeoh

smiley13tree said:


> Does anyone know how the Artois PM or MM compare to the Longchamp Le Pliage or Neo? Is it much bigger than the PM size?


Hi @smiley13tree! I have the Artois PM, MM, and Longchamp Le Pliage. They're all really useful and gorgeous bags! Artois PM I use on short travels and on weekends if I'm carrying a little more. Artois MM and Pliage I use for work, gym, and I'm traveling farther. Artois MM I like is structured for all my needs and I can see everything I need and I love how compact and organized it keeps everything in. Longchamp Le Pliage is one big black hole for me but sometimes I find it hard to find anything since it's slouchier than the Artois MM. In regards to weight, I think the Artois MM and Le Pliage feels *about* the same, but maybe the Artois MM feels just slightly lighter since the handles aren't as thick as Le Pliage's. I hope this helps!


----------



## smiley13tree

jayeoh said:


> Hi @smiley13tree! I have the Artois PM, MM, and Longchamp Le Pliage. They're all really useful and gorgeous bags! Artois PM I use on short travels and on weekends if I'm carrying a little more. Artois MM and Pliage I use for work, gym, and I'm traveling farther. Artois MM I like is structured for all my needs and I can see everything I need and I love how compact and organized it keeps everything in. Longchamp Le Pliage is one big black hole for me but sometimes I find it hard to find anything since it's slouchier than the Artois MM. In regards to weight, I think the Artois MM and Le Pliage feels *about* the same, but maybe the Artois MM feels just slightly lighter since the handles aren't as thick as Le Pliage's. I hope this helps!



Oh thank you so much! This is helpful to know. Is the Longchamp more comparable in size to the MM or PM?


----------



## jayeoh

smiley13tree said:


> Oh thank you so much! This is helpful to know. Is the Longchamp more comparable in size to the MM or PM?


Actually just checking, the longchamp feels lighter, but when I put my belongings in it does feel a little since the bag sags. In my Goyard's I feel like it feels just a bit lighter since it's compact and doesn't sag (if this makes sense).

I posted some photos so I hope these help a bit.

Below is Goyard Artois MM next to Longchamp Pliage.



Left to right: Artois MM, Pliage, Artois PM.



Opening of Artois MM and PM.



Base of Pliage, Artois MM, Artois PM


----------



## smiley13tree

jayeoh said:


> Actually just checking, the longchamp feels lighter, but when I put my belongings in it does feel a little since the bag sags. In my Goyard's I feel like it feels just a bit lighter since it's compact and doesn't sag (if this makes sense).
> 
> I posted some photos so I hope these help a bit.
> 
> Below is Goyard Artois MM next to Longchamp Pliage.
> View attachment 4223277
> 
> 
> Left to right: Artois MM, Pliage, Artois PM.
> View attachment 4223278
> 
> 
> Opening of Artois MM and PM.
> View attachment 4223279
> 
> 
> Base of Pliage, Artois MM, Artois PM
> View attachment 4223280



Thank you so very much!! [emoji7][emoji253] I think I’ve decided on the MM then! Perfect for weekend trips!


----------



## Miva

``


jayeoh said:


> Actually just checking, the longchamp feels lighter, but when I put my belongings in it does feel a little since the bag sags. In my Goyard's I feel like it feels just a bit lighter since it's compact and doesn't sag (if this makes sense).
> 
> I posted some photos so I hope these help a bit.
> 
> Below is Goyard Artois MM next to Longchamp Pliage.
> View attachment 4223277
> 
> 
> Left to right: Artois MM, Pliage, Artois PM.
> View attachment 4223278
> 
> 
> Opening of Artois MM and PM.
> View attachment 4223279
> 
> 
> Base of Pliage, Artois MM, Artois PM
> View attachment 4223280


Thank you for all those pictures, they are very helpful


----------



## lyuen82

I think it depends on what your needs are. The MM seems perfect for work and travel. The PM seems more suited for more casual weekend wear. I have two longchamp bags (yes lol...bear with me here). The big longchamp I use as a work bag and as everyone says, it’s a big black hole but it fits a lot. The small longchamp I use on the weekends when it’s just my sunglasses, wallet, keys, maybe a swell bottle and my iPhone. There’s room for anything extra but it’s not so big that it seems silly. I loved my small longchamp. It was the perfect size for weekend wear.


----------



## lyuen82

Anyhow long story short, I’m getting the PM Artois to replace/upgrade my longchamp.


----------



## Synkronize

Hello! Does anyone here use any insert / organizer for their Artois and any recommendations?


----------



## luxfishin

lyuen82 said:


> Anyhow long story short, I’m getting the PM Artois to replace/upgrade my longchamp.


Hi,
Did you end up purchasing the Artois PM?  Could you tell me how the size relates to Longchamp small bag?  I am hoping Artois PM is slightly bigger than Longchamp small bag.  Artois MM I was told is same size as Neverfull MM and I think NF MM is too big and hoping for bit smaller size.


----------



## 1LV

Can anyone tell me how the PM compares to the Neverfull PM?  Pictures would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Kayceedee88

Reviving this older thread but does anybody have comparison shots of the Artois PM or MM vs the LV Neverfull MM?

Can’t decide between the Artois PM or MM size as there’s no Goyard boutique in my country. Would like the size closest to the Neverfull MM and need the handle to go over my shoulders. 

thanks.


----------



## MsShooz

Kayceedee88 said:


> Reviving this older thread but does anybody have comparison shots of the Artois PM or MM vs the LV Neverfull MM?
> 
> Can’t decide between the Artois PM or MM size as there’s no Goyard boutique in my country. Would like the size closest to the Neverfull MM and need the handle to go over my shoulders.
> 
> thanks.



The Artois MM is bigger than the Neverfull MM, but smaller than the GM. I don't own a Neverfull so can't post pics, but this is a good side by side comparison:


----------

